# Champion style gas generator will not start today



## joem789 (Sep 28, 2017)

Hi. Its a 4000W Powerland I have. But it is the same as a Champion (chinese) generator. We bought it new two years ago and have been using it regularly with our RV all year. I had to replace brushes in it 6 months after first use. Otherwise, it usually starts without much effort (pull string). I usually have to choke it, pull. The unchoke, pull. And it starts right up with the noticeable kick. This was last night. I let it run out of gas to shut off for the night. This evening I went out and put some gas in like usual and it will not kick at all. Seems like I tried everything. I removed the spark plug and put in a new one. I even put it close to the frame to watch it spark. The hole blow out air when pulling the rope. The rockers are tight and move the valves like they should. The plug doesnt get wet. The bowl has gas in it. The oil level isn't low Its just right. I even bypassed the sensor, which shouldnt be an issue if I have spark. The whole thing just acts dead. I tried putting a little gas directly down in the plug chamber. That didnt help at all. Its odd to me that the generator would go from running fine to nothing at all in a single day. Gas doesnt sit in the generator very long. I also tried removing the filter. Although I do remember I had the filter off yesterday and left it off overnight. Don't know if that should cause any problems. But it seems like putting the gas in the chamber would at least get a kick. Nothing.


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

joem789 said:


> Hi. Its a 4000W Powerland I have. But it is the same as a Champion (chinese) generator. We bought it new two years ago and have been using it regularly with our RV all year. I had to replace brushes in it 6 months after first use. Otherwise, it usually starts without much effort (pull string). I usually have to choke it, pull. The unchoke, pull. And it starts right up with the noticeable kick. This was last night. I let it run out of gas to shut off for the night. This evening I went out and put some gas in like usual and it will not kick at all. Seems like I tried everything. I removed the spark plug and put in a new one. I even put it close to the frame to watch it spark. The hole blow out air when pulling the rope. The rockers are tight and move the valves like they should. The plug doesnt get wet. The bowl has gas in it. The oil level isn't low Its just right. I even bypassed the sensor, which shouldnt be an issue if I have spark. The whole thing just acts dead. I tried putting a little gas directly down in the plug chamber. That didnt help at all. Its odd to me that the generator would go from running fine to nothing at all in a single day. Gas doesnt sit in the generator very long. I also tried removing the filter. Although I do remember I had the filter off yesterday and left it off overnight. Don't know if that should cause any problems. But it seems like putting the gas in the chamber would at least get a kick. Nothing.


When you watched the spark, was it bright blue or orangish?

Engines are simple...if they have adequate compression and you put gas in the cylinder and create a spark....it has no choice....it MUST go BOOM!

UNLESS....the spark is too weak or the compression is too low or the gas is no good. Keep in mind if you put too much gas in the cylionder you can ground out the spark and it still won't start.

Here's what I would do in your shoes....

1). Assume the gasoline is bad and drain it and get fresh gas from a reputable gas station.
2). Assume water is in the gas
3). After draining the tank and float bowl completely, add fresh gas and SeaFoam (as directed) one ounce per gallon.
4). Check the compression. Should be 70psi or better.
5). If if doesn't start after all this, you will need to clean the carburetor paying especially close attention to the jets and bottom of the bowl
6). If it has an oil level sensing device, remove the wire from it and try again. They can short and ground out the spark.


----------



## joem789 (Sep 28, 2017)

That was my thinking. Gas plus fire equals BOOM. Clearly this isnt happening. Touching the chassis with the spark plug sees spark. It looks healthy to me. Whatever happened, happened suddenly overnight. Cause like I said. It ran perfect the night before. There has been no time for bad gas to go through it. It never sets. I checked the valves and the intake valve did seem a little loose. Enough for the rocker to come off the rod. So I slightly tightened it down. This didn't really change a thing. Ive sprayed carb cleaner a little at a time between starts. I sprayed a little under the spark plug. The only change when I do that is I "hear" compression more prominently when cranking over. Especially when choked. I am wondering if its possible the stator or something just isnt hot enough. WOrn out from so many starts? Ive started this thing a 1000 times over the last 2 years. Otherwise. All I know to do is throw this chinese machine out the door and buy a new one?


----------



## joem789 (Sep 28, 2017)

Btw. When I said "rocker come off the rod" I dont mean it did. If I wiggled it sideways it could when at TDC. So I snugged it a little.


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

I think the fact that you said the rocker could come off the rod (almost) at TDC might be telling us something.

You best do a compression test. Harbor Freight has them for about $20

Something tells me you might have a lack of compression.

If you get a new one, check out the 3500 Inverter generator they have. I got one and I REALLY like it.


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

Try pulling the plug and hold your finger over the hole then give it a pull on the start rope. It should push air past your finger. If not, pull the head and check for carbon under the valves.


----------

